

Cap-and-trade bill to pass house energy committee within a week - Alex3917
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2009/05/12/waxman-confident-cap-trade-pass-house-memorial-day/

======
Alex3917
Obama's plan was to reduce emissions 14% by 2020 with a 100% auction. The new
plan is tentatively to reduce emissions 20% by 2020, but with partial
allocation of credits in the beginning. So better for the environment, but
with less cost to businesses, and less of an increase in energy prices. (But
also with less money raised for taxpayers.)

Other sources are saying they will compromise at 17% with partial allocation.

